
The ‘untranslatable’ emotions you never knew you had - DiabloD3
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170126-the-untranslatable-emotions-you-never-knew-you-had
======
DrScump
The site: [https://www.drtimlomas.com/positive-
lexicography](https://www.drtimlomas.com/positive-lexicography)

